# Jorginho



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Inizio di stagione davvero illegale, eravamo su di lui poi non si è fatto nulla (ovviamente) 

ehehehe ma non serve a noi cit Gennaio...

Avessimo preso questo al posto di quel rottame di Saponara..


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Non c'entra nulla con Saponara, parliamo di due ruoli totalmente diversi. Come non ha senso prendere Jorginho se hai già in rosa Poli e Montolivo! Perchè sono tutti doppioni.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Detto questo certo che è bravo, ma per me non è assolutamente ciò che ci serve!


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Detto questo certo che è bravo, ma per me non è assolutamente ciò che ci serve!



Lo pensavo anch'io prima di vederlo giocare da mezz'ala in certe fasi con ottimi risultati, il Verona gioca a 3 in mezzo come noi quindi c'avrebbe fatto comodo.
Non si può andare avanti con Nocerino e Muntari che non sanno impostare e passare manco una palla, dai su stiamo diventando sempre più mediocri.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Chiaro non si possa andare avanti con Nocerino e Muntari, a noi sarebbe servito uno come Strootman. 

Jorginho non gioca diversamente da Montolivo ragazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con Saponara, parliamo di due ruoli totalmente diversi. Come non ha senso prendere Jorginho se hai già in rosa Poli e Montolivo! Perchè sono tutti doppioni.



Doppioni ma una stagione è fatta da campionato,champions e coppa italia e poi c'è un certo Allegri avere una rosa da 95849 giocatori non è mai abbastanza con il livornese..
Poi io non capisco sta storia dei doppioni, non esiste che un giocatore è UGUALE ad un altro... se sei un bravo allenatore sei in grado di far convivere tutti insime


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiaro non si possa andare avanti con Nocerino e Muntari, a noi sarebbe servito uno come Strootman.
> 
> Jorginho non gioca diversamente da Montolivo ragazzi.



Grazie Graziella che ci sarebbe servito Strootman, il punto è che non puoi avere solo un giocatore tecnico come Montolivo, nulla ti vieta di averne un altro.

Montolivo De Jong Jorginho possono tranquillamente giocare assieme.


----------



## The P (6 Ottobre 2013)

Io l'avevo detto che era buono questo. E al momento sta giocando mezzala ma può fare benissimo il centrale.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Grazie Graziella che ci sarebbe servito Strootman, il punto è che non puoi avere solo un giocatore tecnico come Montolivo, nulla ti vieta di averne un altro.
> 
> Montolivo De Jong Jorginho possono tranquillamente giocare assieme.



Perchè Strootman non ti pare tecnico? Qui si evince tu non l'abbia mai visto giocare.


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla con Saponara, parliamo di due ruoli totalmente diversi. Come non ha senso prendere Jorginho se hai già in rosa Poli e Montolivo! Perchè sono tutti doppioni.



Scusa ma sono totalmente in disaccordo.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2013)

era da prendere, anche magari solo in comproprietà, ovviamente adesso con questo inizio di stagione diventerà fuori budget per noi.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2013)

Era un giocatore da prendere e si sapeva che avrebbe fatto bene.


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè Strootman non ti pare tecnico? Qui si evince tu non l'abbia mai visto giocare.



Non hai capito, Strootman costava 20 milioni e nel momento in cui era imprendibile sarei andato tutta vita su Jorginho che costava 4 e che sarà anche un altro tipo di giocatore ma ci sarebbe comunque servito, mica ho detto che non è tecnico l'olandese, scherzi!?


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

Si ma Jorginho costava di più, hanno rifiutato 8 mln dal liverpool.


----------



## Frikez (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma Jorginho costava di più, hanno rifiutato 8 mln dal liverpool.



Parlo di gennaio quando lo potevi bloccare a 4 milioni o anche meno inserendo qualche giovane, ora costa una dozzina se va bene.

Noi le occasioni non sappiamo sfruttarle.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2013)

lui e iturbe sono fenomenali, davvero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lui e iturbe sono fenomenali, davvero.



dalla serie non ci serve un ds : verona trova iturbe noi birsa  , sono proprio curioso di sapere quanto è costato iturbe


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Ottobre 2013)

Non è 1.90x80, al genio in panchina non va bene


----------



## O Animal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Complimenti al Verona, Jorginho viene dal loro vivaio...


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Ottobre 2013)

jorginho insieme a saponara erano i migliori giovani l'anno scorso della serie b.questo mi fa ben sperare sul giocatore del milan.per quanto riguarda jorginho rimango convinto che ad altissimo livello debba giocatore davanti alla difesa ma sta dimostrando di disimpegnarsi bene anche come mezzala.ha ottima tecnica e una capacità che non si insegna ovvero capisce lo sviluppo del gioco prima degli altri, è molto bravo nell'intercettare le linee di passaggio e non sbaglia in fase di possesso mai un appoggio.deve migliorare nel lancio lungo.


----------



## tequilad (7 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dalla serie non ci serve un ds : verona trova iturbe noi birsa  , sono proprio curioso di sapere quanto è costato iturbe



Dovrebbe essere 3.5 + 1 di riscatto (ora è in prestito con diritto di riscatto a favore del Verona)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere 3.5 + 1 di riscatto (ora è in prestito con diritto di riscatto a favore del Verona)



grazie per la risposta . A quelle cifre era fuori portata per il milan


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Verona, Jorginho viene dal loro vivaio...



Non è del loro vivaio.


----------



## tequilad (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è del loro vivaio.



E' nel SG del Verona dalla Beretti


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

Che sappia io ha giocato in settori giovanili di squadrette locali, il Verona l'ha preso quasi maggiorenne giocando con il loro settore giovanile una sola annata, poi è andato in prestito in serie C ed è tornato a Verona. 

Poi se per voi fare un'annata con il SG è di fatto esser un giocatore del settore giovanile appunto allora alzo le mani.


----------



## tequilad (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che sappia io ha giocato in settori giovanili di squadrette locali, il Verona l'ha preso quasi maggiorenne giocando con il loro settore giovanile una sola annata, poi è andato in prestito in serie C ed è tornato a Verona.
> 
> Poi se per voi fare un'annata con il SG è di fatto esser un giocatore del settore giovanile appunto allora alzo le mani.



La mia era una considerazione pura su quando Jorginho ha iniziato..ovvio che io non lo consideri un vero e proprio prodotto del vivaio!


----------



## O Animal (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che sappia io ha giocato in settori giovanili di squadrette locali, il Verona l'ha preso quasi maggiorenne giocando con il loro settore giovanile una sola annata, poi è andato in prestito in serie C ed è tornato a Verona.
> 
> Poi se per voi fare un'annata con il SG è di fatto esser un giocatore del settore giovanile appunto allora alzo le mani.



Mi pare che l'abbiano preso quando aveva 15 anni appena è sbarcato dal Brasile, dopo di che l'hanno dato in prestito al Sassuolo per un torneo di Viareggio e un anno alla Sanbinifacese in Lega Pro Seconda Divisione, per il resto ha sempre giocato nel Verona.


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

Boh, i miei amici dell'Hellas me l'hanno sempre raccontata come ho detto sopra io. Può essere si sbaglino per carità!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Ottobre 2013)

era da prendere...adesso l'anno prossimo costerà almeo 10-15 milioni...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere 3.5 + 1 di riscatto (ora è in prestito con diritto di riscatto a favore del Verona)



io avevo sentito che il riscatto era fissato a 8 milioni..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ci servono giocatori con tasso tecnico superiore. Ad esempio, avremmo dovuto prendere noi Kovacic o Eriksen. E poi dobbiamo migliorare assolutamente la qualità del reparto arretrato. Zapata non può fare il titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Jorginho non mi sembra nulla di che.


----------



## Aldo (12 Ottobre 2013)

Grande giocatore. Questi centrocampisti servono per fare gioco, pecca nel fisico, requisito fondamentale per me per un centrocampista, ma in un centrocampo a tre ti puoi permettere un centrocampista poco fisico.

Per me è agli stessi livelli di Piajic


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore. Questi centrocampisti servono per fare gioco, pecca nel fisico, requisito fondamentale per me per un centrocampista, ma in un centrocampo a tre ti puoi permettere un centrocampista poco fisico.
> 
> Per me è agli stessi livelli di Piajic



No, Miralem ha molta più qualità (da quel che ho visto).


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Ottobre 2013)

Un giocatore completo, alla Poli, con meno fisico ma più visione di gioco.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore. Questi centrocampisti servono per fare gioco, pecca nel fisico, requisito fondamentale per me per un centrocampista, ma in un centrocampo a tre ti puoi permettere un centrocampista poco fisico.
> 
> *Per me è agli stessi livelli di Piajic*



 ella peppa.


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che voi romanisti siete strani  Parlate di Gervinho titolare nelle squadre in Europa e poi mettete sullo stesso Pjanic ed un signor nessuno con 7 partite in Serie A come Jorginho...Sopravvalutate e sottovalutate all'estremo


----------



## Aldo (12 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Certo che voi romanisti siete strani  Parlate di Gervinho titolare nelle squadre in Europa e poi mettete sullo stesso Pjanic ed un signor nessuno con 7 partite in Serie A come Jorginho...Sopravvalutate e sottovalutate all'estremo



Non siamo noi Romanisti, sono io romanista che ho detto che Gervinho sarebbe titolare nella Maggior parte delle squadre europee, e io Romanista sempre che ho detto che Jorginho è agli stessi livelli di Piajic. Ma non sottovaluto nessuno, non ho detto che Piajic è ai livelli di Jorginho ma il contrario. Per me jorginho in Italia sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre tranne Roma Juve e Napoli, ma che comunque farebbe un bel po di presenze in una stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non siamo noi Romanisti, sono io romanista che ho detto che Gervinho sarebbe titolare nella Maggior parte delle squadre europee, e io Romanista sempre che ho detto che Jorginho è agli stessi livelli di Piajic. Ma non sottovaluto nessuno, non ho detto che Piajic è ai livelli di Jorginho ma il contrario. Per me jorginho in Italia sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre tranne Roma Juve e Napoli, ma che comunque farebbe un bel po di presenze in una stagione.



Il Napoli??? Con Inler e Behrami???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli??? Con Inler e Behrami???


Ha ragione, per quello che richiede Benitez servono Inler e Behrami, non Jorginho.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha ragione, per quello che richiede Benitez servono Inler e Behrami, non Jorginho.



Da quel che ho visto meglio Jorginho che Inler, decisamente un flop a Napoli.


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Un giocatore completo, alla Poli, con meno fisico ma più visione di gioco.



Con Poli non c'entra nulla, Jorginho ha le potenzialità per eccellere sia come regista che da mezzala, l'altro invece è un buon giocatore con una discreta tecnica.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Poli non c'entra nulla, Jorginho ha le potenzialità per eccellere sia come regista che da mezzala, l'altro invece è un buon giocatore con una discreta tecnica.



Vero. Poli è più attaccante di sfondamento, al limite portiere.

Mi pare che con la tua risposta, contenente un'antitesi a dir poco abbagliante, tu abbia toppato.

Non ho parlato di valori o di potenziale, ma di caratteristiche. E comunque mi sembra che ad oggi Poli abbia dimostrato qualcosa in più. 
Entrambi hanno giocato o giocano registi (Poli alla Samp era interno nei 4 in linea) o mezzala destra di centrocampo, entrambi sanno fare bene fase di possesso palla e non, entrambi amano inserirsi e hanno una grande mobilità. Il milanista è più fisico (almeno 10 kg di differenza nelle gambe, diversa corsa), l'altro ha più visione di gioco.
Si può certamente dissentire su tutto quel che vuoi, ma commentare con "non c'entra niente" mi sembra un bel po' pretestuoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da quel che ho visto meglio Jorginho che Inler, decisamente un flop a Napoli.


Forse fino all'anno passato. Quest'anno servono per fare schermo in mezzo al campo, cosa che non saprebbe fare Jorginho. Non bisogna sempre e comunque valutare per valore assoluto, bisogna guardare anche l'utilità all'interno di una squadra e Inler è molto più utile di Jorginho.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse fino all'anno passato. Quest'anno servono per fare schermo in mezzo al campo, cosa che non saprebbe fare Jorginho. Non bisogna sempre e comunque valutare per valore assoluto, bisogna guardare anche l'utilità all'interno di una squadra e Inler è molto più utile di Jorginho.



Jorginho penso possa giocare anche da mediano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Jorginho penso possa giocare anche da mediano.


Non è un incontrista, se te ne serve uno, prendi uno di ruolo o uno che può farlo?


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Vero. Poli è più attaccante di sfondamento, al limite portiere.
> 
> Mi pare che con la tua risposta, contenente un'antitesi a dir poco abbagliante, tu abbia toppato.
> 
> ...



Toppato? Antitesi? Sono 2 giocatori completamente diversi, Jorginho come qualcuno ha detto in precedenza ricorda Pjanic, puoi paragonarlo a Kovacic o volendo a Borja Valero, con Poli non c'azzecca assolutamente nulla.
Poli alla Samp non ha mai fatto il regista, idem all'Inter, è un giocatore dinamico che sa inserirsi ma non ha le capacità per far partire un'azione, difatti alla Samp lo faceva Obiang o in alternativa Krsticic.

Cosa ha dimostrato in questi anni? Prometteva molto nelle nazionali giovanili ma ad oggi non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà cosa, idem Jorginho che a differenza dell'altro è alla prima stagione in Serie A e non alla quinta.
Fermo restando che secondo me Poli da noi può finalmente fare il salto di qualità, o la fa adesso o non lo farà mai più.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Toppato? Antitesi? Sono 2 giocatori completamente diversi, Jorginho come qualcuno ha detto in precedenza ricorda Pjanic, puoi paragonarlo a Kovacic o volendo a Borja Valero, con Poli non c'azzecca assolutamente nulla.
> Poli alla Samp non ha mai fatto il regista, idem all'Inter, è un giocatore dinamico che sa inserirsi ma non ha le capacità per far partire un'azione, difatti alla Samp lo faceva Obiang o in alternativa Krsticic.
> 
> Cosa ha dimostrato in questi anni? Prometteva molto nelle nazionali giovanili ma ad oggi non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà cosa, idem Jorginho che a differenza dell'altro è alla prima stagione in Serie A e non alla quinta.
> Fermo restando che secondo me Poli da noi può finalmente fare il salto di qualità, o la fa adesso o non lo farà mai più.


Si, ok. 
Quindi, per riassumere.
Obiang, peraltro noto per la sua visione di gioco e la sua superiore tecnica di base, era il vero playmaker della Sampdoria.
Poli che in ogni caso con più di 100 presenze da titolare in A ed una trafila tra le varie nazionali italiane, compresa qualche chiamata nella maggiore, e con attualmente indosso la maglia del Milan, non ha dimostrato niente di più di Jorginho, 7 presenze nel Verona. 
Poli non sa impostare, sa soltanto inserirsi. 
Va bene. Va bene.

E sto ancora cercando di capire perchè Poli non sia accostabile per nulla al mondo a Jorginho, mentre Kovacic si! 
Evidentemente non ci ho davvero mai capito niente.


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2013)

Jorginho l'ho visto decine di volte, sapete com'è, ad avere amici ultras del Verona è cosi. Cos'abbia di Pjanic e Kovacic sinceramente non lo so. Come mi son già ripetuto tante volte se devo fare un paragone nella rosa del Milan è Montolivo.


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non ci ho davvero mai capito niente.



Fixed.


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Jorginho l'ho visto decine di volte, sapete com'è, ad avere amici ultras del Verona è cosi. Cos'abbia di Pjanic e Kovacic sinceramente non lo so. Come mi son già ripetuto tante volte se devo fare un paragone nella rosa del Milan è Montolivo.



Parlo solo di caratteristiche e modo di giocare, nient'altro.

Ecco Montolivo ci sta come paragone, per me non ha senso quelli che mettono a confronto Poli e Montolivo, non sono proprio simili dai.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fixed.



Sapevo che volevi arrivare lì fin dall'inizio.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Parlo solo di caratteristiche e modo di giocare, nient'altro.
> 
> Ecco Montolivo ci sta come paragone, per me non ha senso quelli che mettono a confronto Poli e Montolivo, non sono proprio simili dai.



Che c'azzecca Montolivo con Kovacic. Hanno caratteristiche e zone di campo diversissime.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Ottobre 2013)

quindi, a tuo avviso, pjanic (visto che lo metti sullo stesso piano del brasiliano...) farebbe panca a inler e marchisio?
deve farti proprio schifo, il buon miralem.


----------



## Aldo (14 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi, a tuo avviso, pjanic (visto che lo metti sullo stesso piano del brasiliano...) farebbe panca a inler e marchisio?
> deve farti proprio schifo, il buon miralem.



Se pjanic era al Napoli, il Napoli doveva giocare diversamente non puoi mettere piajic mediano in un 4-2-3-1, almeno non in serie A dove è importante non subire gol, e devi giocare con almeno due centrocampisti che sanno fare bene la fase difensiva, il suo posto sarebbe al posto di Hamsik, ma li c'è già hamsik. Non so cosa centra Marchisio comunque se piajic era alla juve cerano Vidal Marchisio Pogba Pirlo e Piajic, 5 per 3 posti non dico che Piajic faceva panchina ma con un centrocampo così nessuno si può considerare titolare. 

Toccando ferro e facendo corna se Piajic non si accorderà con la Roma per il rinnovo, deve sicuramente partire a fine stagione, e io vedo in Jorginho il suo più valido sostituto.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION], Piajic sarebbe una fusione tra Pjanic e Ljajic? 
Con Pjanic comunque a mio avviso Jorginho non c'entra proprio niente.
E' bravo ma il bosniaco è molto più forte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Ottobre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se pjanic era al Napoli, il Napoli doveva giocare diversamente non puoi mettere piajic mediano in un 4-2-3-1, almeno non in serie A dove è importante non subire gol, e devi giocare con almeno due centrocampisti che sanno fare bene la fase difensiva, il suo posto sarebbe al posto di Hamsik, ma li c'è già hamsik. Non so cosa centra Marchisio comunque se piajic era alla juve cerano Vidal Marchisio Pogba Pirlo e Piajic, 5 per 3 posti non dico che Piajic faceva panchina ma con un centrocampo così nessuno si può considerare titolare.
> 
> Toccando ferro e facendo corna se Piajic non si accorderà con la Roma per il rinnovo, deve sicuramente partire a fine stagione, e io vedo in Jorginho il suo più valido sostituto.



e perché mai, scusa? non è forse vero che quando sancho panza era al liverpool schierasse contestualmente xabi alonso e mascherano?
che poi, intendiamoci, con uno come behrami potrei giocare anch'io. questo di polmoni ne ha otto.
marchisio c'entra, invece. nella juve è un titolare, mica una riserva. e che il gobbo sia più forte di miralem non esiste, onestamente.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2013)

Avevo indicato in Pjanic l'acquisto migliore in assoluto che il Milan avrebbe potuto fare in estate, e confermo quanto detto.

Jorginho pensavo avrebbe avuto un impatto più difficile con la serie A, invece mi pare stia addirittura giocando meglio che in B. Peccato non averlo bloccato, nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe oro colato a prescindere da dove metterlo... ogni giocatore ha le sue caratteristiche e interpreta i ruoli a modo proprio, ma quando ci sono la qualità e l'intelligenza tattica i problemi di coesistenza di cancellano. E poi i moduli nel calcio sono dinamici, non fissi...


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2013)

Altra prestazione incolore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Ottobre 2013)

4 goal in 8 gare, bomber.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ottimo rigorista direi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Tira più rigori di Balotelli.


----------



## Adelante (15 Febbraio 2014)

sto ragazzo ha fatto il salto di qualità, pure la perla del gol con il pallonetto


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2014)

Adelante ha scritto:


> sto ragazzo ha fatto il salto di qualità, pure la perla del gol con il pallonetto



Ha tutto per fare bene, ma il vero salto di qualità lo deve ancora fare.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2014)

Vale già dieci volte Scarsolivo


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2014)

Sei mesi fa si diceva che non fosse pronto, che non era una mezzala ma solo un regista, che da noi serviva altro perché avevamo già De Jong, Montolivo e Cristante, ora lo vogliono tutti


----------



## Adelante (16 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei mesi fa si diceva che non fosse pronto, che non era una mezzala ma solo un regista, che da noi serviva altro perché avevamo già De Jong, Montolivo e Cristante, ora lo vogliono tutti



infatti in un centrocampo a due sta facendo quello che anni fa si chiamava METODISTA, quello che in teoria dovrebbe fare montolivo.
il 4231 prevede o doppio metodista(inler-jorgigno)nel nostro caso dovrebbe essere essien-montolivo, oppure mediano davanti alla difesa nel nostro caso de jong o nel napoli behrami e metodista che fa da elastico permettendo al trequartista centrale o di abbassarsi facendo densità o di allargarsi creando superiorità in fase di possesso.
Perchè il nostro centrocampo a fallito contro il napoli e sta girando male?
ha fallito schierare un doppio mediano di interdizione contro due metodisti molto mobili e fisici e un trequartista(hamsik che si trasforma in terzo di centrocampo), la coppia per me dovrebbe essere essien montolivo, qualora essien sia in forma, altrimenti de jong.
Spero di non rivedere mai piu il doppio mediano perchè va contro il criterio di questo modulo, ovvero elasticità e velocità.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

Adelante ha scritto:


> infatti in un centrocampo a due sta facendo quello che anni fa si chiamava METODISTA, quello che in teoria dovrebbe fare montolivo.
> il 4231 prevede o doppio metodista(inler-jorgigno)nel nostro caso dovrebbe essere essien-montolivo, oppure mediano davanti alla difesa nel nostro caso de jong o nel napoli behrami e metodista che fa da elastico permettendo al trequartista centrale o di abbassarsi facendo densità o di allargarsi creando superiorità in fase di possesso.
> Perchè il nostro centrocampo a fallito contro il napoli e sta girando male?
> ha fallito schierare un doppio mediano di interdizione contro due metodisti molto mobili e fisici e un trequartista(hamsik che si trasforma in terzo di centrocampo), la coppia per me dovrebbe essere essien montolivo, qualora essien sia in forma, altrimenti de jong.
> Spero di non rivedere mai piu il doppio mediano perchè va contro il criterio di questo modulo, ovvero elasticità e velocità.



Pensa che il modello di "mediano" nel 4-2-3-1 è Yayà Touré, uno che in Premier è già arrivato in doppia cifra.


----------



## Adelante (16 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pensa che il modello di "mediano" nel 4-2-3-1 è Yayà Touré, uno che in Premier è già arrivato in doppia cifra.



esatto, ovvero centrocampista moderno, , alto, veloce di gambe, che sappia inserirsi, e che sappia far girare il pallone.
Oramai nel calcio moderno, ovvero nel modello post sacchiano, i centrocampisti monofase sono superati.
Jorgigno a detta di benitez darà il meglio di se l'anno prossimo, visto che lo stanno ingrossando perchè non è ancora sviluppato bene.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Aprile 2016)

Non mi piaceva per nulla (addirittura pensavo che Montolivo gli fosse superiore, grossa boiata  ), ma in questa stagione lo sto rivalutando parecchio. Ieri nonostante un Napoli disastroso lui è stato uno dei migliori. Quest'anno è uno dei giocatori (se non sbaglio nei cinque campionati più importanti d'Europa è secondo dietro Xabi Alonso) con la più elevata percentuale di passaggi riusciti. Eccelle soprattutto nel corto grazie all'ottimo controllo di palla, che è sempre orientato al passaggio successivo, e alla sensibilità nel passaggio. Inoltre ha personalità, intelligenza tattica e senso della posizione. Ha solo un difetto: quando viene pressato o schermato non sempre riesce a incidere, probabilmente per la poca rapidità di base che non gli permette di liberarsi facilmente dell'avversario, ma ha 24 anni e quindi ha tutto il tempo per migliorare in ciò. Ora che si è infortunato Marchisio spero che Conte ci punti per l'Europeo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Aprile 2016)

Che rimpianto... Gennaio 2014: il Napoli prende Jorginho dal Verona (in compartecipazione, nel 2015 lo rileva per la cifra totale di 8,5 mil.) mentre il Milan prendeva Essien (3,75 mil netti = circa 7,5 mil in un anno e mezzo); nel 2015 arriva Bertolacci...


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore mediocre. Nel Milan vero porterebbe le borracce.


----------

